# Ipod "corrompu"



## perspikace (5 Février 2004)

Bonjour, suite a un bug sur mon PC, je n'ai pas pu débrancher correctement mon IPod, depuis, quand je le rebranche a mon PC, les dossiers que j'avais mis dessus (photos, textes, films, sauvegardes....) apparaissent avec des noms et des extensions bizzares... et je ne peut pas les ouvrir  Que faire ? 

Merci d'avance et bonne journée a tous


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2004)

tu le réinitalises en principe (chez moi c'est ce qui se passe) tu ne perds pas tes données.....et aprés le PC reconnait à nouveau tout


----------



## perspikace (6 Février 2004)

Merci de ta réponse, mais qu'entend tu par réinitialiser ? Je fais ca depuis lipod ou depuis le PC ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2004)

depuis l'ipod


----------

